# New ladder/scaffold



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Did anyone try this ? http://xdeck.com


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

machinemud said:


> Did anyone try this ? http://xdeck.com


First I have seen it but must say the legs look rather flimsy. 

Would you stand on top of an ironing board?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Looks pretty slick. And it looks stable enough. They had a van sitting on two of them. And NASA, Pepsi and Miller Beer uses them.
Kinda pricey, but looks good.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I think I will stick to my wallboard walk up benches. does look kind of interesting.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Ive used one, Didnt really like it, Quite awkward to step up and off on, You could easy slip, Heavy and diffacult to move around as well, But some guys love em, An exterior plasterer here wouldnt be with out his, It gets covered in concrete splatter then he gets it sandblasted off.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I bought a couple three legged Broncos a couple years ago. They work nice in real limited situations. But back to the Wallboard benches most of the time. Hard to beat a bench.
http://www.reechcraft.com/bronco/
These work good in certain areas. Stairways for one. And a vaulted ceiling if not enough room for a scaffold.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Honestly they all look better than the saw horse and plank system I have seen more than a couple carpenters collapse.


----------

